# How do you train when 'on'



## jjtreml (Dec 13, 2016)

Interested in seeing how people train with taking anabolics.

Bro splits or full body? Or german volume training? 5x5? .....what is the best bang for your buck?

Thanks


----------



## youarewhatyoueat (Jan 9, 2017)

Push/pull/legs/rest/repeat

Low vol - high intensity

set1 - 6/8 reps / set2 - 10/12


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

youarewhatyoueat said:


> Push/pull/legs/rest/repeat
> 
> Low vol - high intensity
> 
> set1 - 6/8 reps / set2 - 10/12


 Yeah I'm normally exactly the same mate. Going with chest/tris, back/bis, shoulders/abs this time though. No legs atm as my knee is screwed.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

I just use a standard 4-5 day body part split with 12-16 working sets per muscle per workout and try to progressively overload with weight, reps or TUT on 1-2 lifts per muscle group per week.


----------



## JBlast (Aug 3, 2016)

Im doing Chest/Biceps, LEGS, Back/Triceps, Rest and repeat.

I do about 20/25 sets per workout..

I Just finished the First cycle (500g test) and Im keeping training the same.. the main difference is that in cycle your progress is faster, recovery is faster and you can also handle more workload


----------



## youarewhatyoueat (Jan 9, 2017)

stuey99 said:


> Yeah I'm normally exactly the same mate. Going with chest/tris, back/bis, shoulders/abs this time though. No legs atm as my knee is screwed.


 Last year it was dropsets/tut, the 10/15 rep range.

This year i want density so going for the big lifts...

Chest/shoulders/tris

Back/bi/calves

Quads/hams/glutes

Rest-or if im feeling ok abs/calves/forearm

Repeat then rotate chest for shoulders etc


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

I am B&C at the moment and I am doing this:

(I listen to my body so may change it at a later stage, but so far so good)

Mon: Chest

Tue: Back

Wed: Triceps + Cardio (Intervals)

Thu: Biceps + Forearms

Fri: Shoulders +Traps

Sat: Legs + Cardio (endurance)

Sun: OFF

Medium/low weights LOTS of reps, lots of sets/exercises

Tried 5x5, GVT and other ways but at the moment this is suiting best my lean bulk and with test, tbol and equi is keeping me hungry all the time so it's easy to eat plenty (no cheating, only freshly cooked food, high carbs low fats I tried opposite way but came to the conclusion that high fat low carbs is really not for me)


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I train the same, regardless. Upper/Lower or Push/Pull/Legs.


----------



## bonacris (May 20, 2015)

I do the Doggcrapp 2day split. When I'm not on cycle I can't beat the logbook as frequently so I don't track it as religiously


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

bonacris said:


> I do the Doggcrapp 2day split. When I'm not on cycle I can't beat the logbook as frequently so I don't track it as religiously


 When I'm off-cycle (cruising) I pretty much do something similar to DoggCrapp split-wise, but just stop once I've hit failure, no rest-pause. Just use 2-3 easy ramp-up sets and then one set to failure, still try and beat my reps and increase the weight and I do tend to get stronger still of course, but it's mostly just a maintenance workout. Don't see the point in busting my bollocks for not much better than natty-level gains and allows my body plenty of room for recovery so I can go into a cycle nice and fresh and ready to hit it hard.

When I'm on-cycle (blasting), I just use whatever program I'm feeling at the time, I generally stick with a handful and know what weights equate to my 1RM based off the weights used on my last workouts as per my spreadsheet as well as a general feel for what weights I should be using on the program as I'm familiar, so I tend to jump right in with the right sort of weight and crack on. My main programs are a torso/limbs split with heavy days using Yates HIT, and light days using Vince Gironda principles; GVT is a good one, or variations of; or a standard bro-split, going heavy on a big exercise and then going lighter on mid-range and for the pump on isolations.


----------



## Redser (Sep 7, 2016)

I use pull/off/push/legs/off... Repeat

First set heavy as possible for 5 to 8 rep, next 3 sets for volume.

I used to train lane Nortons PHAT routine when I was natty, is there anyone using this while on aas????

Wonder is it any use in cycle?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Same as natty

But with faster results


----------



## nickc300 (Feb 14, 2014)

with heavy ass weight until i cant shift no more! :thumb


----------



## Peasnall (Jan 24, 2011)

Upper lower rest upper lower

2 excersises per muscle in the 8-12 rep range


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

really no different to off....

except I may take rest days more often off

a sort of push/pull/legs split right now

2 rest days per week for me....

always try and train as hard as possible....


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

noel said:


> really no different to off....
> 
> except I may take rest days more often off
> 
> ...





Frandeman said:


> Same as natty
> 
> But with faster results





Mingster said:


> I train the same, regardless. Upper/Lower or Push/Pull/Legs.


 This, my training is the same, just improved recovery helps with progression.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Large muscle groups EOD, same on cycle as off.

mon - back/traps - 200 cal HIIT

tues - chest/triceps - 200 cal HIIT

wed - legs/calves - 200 cal HIIT

thurs - biceps/shoulders - 200 cal HIIT

fri - 1.5 hrs 1300 cals cardio day

weekends off.

8iu GH mon/wed/fri


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Dead lee said:


> Large muscle groups EOD, same on cycle as off.
> 
> mon - back/traps - 200 cal HIIT
> 
> ...


 What rep and set range do you do?

Do you include drop set and super sets?


----------



## MI.RO (Feb 15, 2017)

1. quads/hams/shoulders/calves

2. triceps/biceps/forearms

3. chest/back/abs

usually i do high volume/high density/low intensity, so about 15-20 sets per bodypart. if i don´t have enough time and my joints and tendons feels allright i do high intensity/low volume, so dropsets, supersets about 6-10 sets per bodypart.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Tricky said:


> What rep and set range do you do?
> 
> Do you include drop set and super sets?


 Range aim is 8 reps mate, 4 sets per exercise, il do anything from 6-12, some of the big exercises (bench, squat, BN shoulder press) il build up weight to heaviest stopping short till max weight, easy to injure on these exercises.

The odd drop set yes, sometimes on arms, superset abbs only with last exercise of day.


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

I train try and train the same.

*Day 1 - Chest/Shoulders/Triceps*

*Day 2 - Back/Biceps*

*Day 3 - Legs*

*repeat*

*rest days when necessary*

Loosely follow that routine although I do mix it up like sometimes I'll leave biceps and triceps and do them both on leg day, etc..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i train the same on cycle as i do off cycle, i see no valid reason to change the way you train......currently i am doing an improvised version of GVT


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Pscarb said:


> i train the same on cycle as i do off cycle, i see no valid reason to change the way you train......currently i am doing an improvised version of GVT


 I got rinsed on the AMA thread by ghost for saying this, yet the general consensus seems to be in favour of training remaining the same. Funny that.


----------



## Halfwaythru (Nov 18, 2014)

I do Wendler 531 with 5x10 assistance. Been following this program for ages, pre gear use. Results were OK, but throw some testosterone into the mix and its a different story. Haven't tested 1rms for ages, but based on reps my theoretical maxes for squats and deads have flown over 200kg. I'm happy :thumb


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

dtmiscool said:


> I got rinsed on the AMA thread by ghost for saying this, yet the general consensus seems to be in favour of training remaining the same. Funny that.


 sorry mate what do you mean, you got rinsed for saying you should train the same?


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

dtmiscool said:


> I got rinsed on the AMA thread by ghost for saying this, yet the general consensus seems to be in favour of training remaining the same. Funny that.


 You said intensity should remain the same at all times, not what split you follow?

if you can train at the same intensity natty as you do on gear and recover fine the you're half arsing your on cycle training IMO.


----------



## MI.RO (Feb 15, 2017)

Pscarb said:


> i train the same on cycle as i do off cycle, i see no valid reason to change the way you train......currently i am doing an improvised version of GVT


 same split but higher volume/intensity/frequency/density or completely same split with same volume/intensity/frequency/density ?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Sphinkter said:


> if you can train at the same intensity natty as you do on gear and recover fine the you're half arsing your on cycle training IMO.


 This depends on what you term 'intensity'.

I train just as hard natty, with the same reps, sets, rest intervals and effort, as if I were on cycle. The only difference is the weight lifted is slightly lighter.


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Pscarb said:


> sorry mate what do you mean, you got rinsed for saying you should train the same?


 A couple of people argued that training should be increased, via intensity, volume or frequency just because you're on gear. I disagreed and said training should remain the same whilst on cycle and got torn a new one :tongue:


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Mingster said:


> This depends on what you term 'intensity'.
> 
> I train just as hard natty, with the same reps, sets, rest intervals and effort, as if I were on cycle. The only difference is the weight lifted is slightly lighter.


 Exactly this.


----------



## Russian_88 (Apr 23, 2015)

Hard as you possibly can.

Case closed


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

MI.RO said:


> same split but higher volume/intensity/frequency/density or completely same split with same volume/intensity/frequency/density ?


 the same split as in volume and frequency (what does density mean?) intensity is down to nutrition not cycle directly, granted you will be stronger but intensity is about how hard you push, on cycle that might mean benching 300lbs as your max, off cycle that might mean 200lbs at your max both would give the same intensity as it is your max weight



Sphinkter said:


> You said intensity should remain the same at all times, not what split you follow?
> 
> if you can train at the same intensity natty as you do on gear and recover fine the you're half arsing your on cycle training IMO.


 if you are pushing to your max then intensity is the same, it looks like you are confusing intensity with amount of weight lifted



dtmiscool said:


> A couple of people argued that training should be increased, via intensity, volume or frequency just because you're on gear. I disagreed and said training should remain the same whilst on cycle and got torn a new one :tongue:


 nutrition determines recovery this is a significant factor when determining training frequency and volume, intensity should be the same (unless on a deload week) people get confused with weight lifted and intensity in a gym session...



Russian_88 said:


> Hard as you possibly can.
> 
> Case closed


 This^^^^^^

if you are training as hard as you can the intensity is the same both off or on cycle, as i said about people get confused thinking weight is the dermining factor for intensity which it is not, if you are giving 100% on every rep it makes little difference being on or off cycle you are still challenging the muscle.

just to add this is one of the main reasons people lose weight/muscle off cycle they stop their cycle and change everything then get confused when the body adapts to less volume, intensity, frequency and even calories (stupid people lower calories off cyle as well)


----------

